# Online Spiel Atlantica



## delmemaus (6. Dezember 2015)

Moin zusammen habe da seit ein paar tagen dieses Problem was ihr unten auf den Bildern seht 
Und habe alles probiert das bild habe auch wenn eine Grafikkarte drin ist und habe System neu 
auf gesetzt mit CD  und weiß einfach nicht weiter da jetzt keine Grafikkarte drin spiele ich auf
On bord muss ich das jetzt im Bios umstellen  oder zu ? Ich schicke mal die Seiteninformationen mit 
Wie Hardwareressourenn und Komponenten und Softwareumgebung 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen  
Liebe Güße 


Betriebssystemname	Microsoft Windows 7 Professional
Version	6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
Zusätzliche Betriebssystembeschreibung 	Nicht verfügbar
Betriebssystemhersteller	Microsoft Corporation
Systemname	BELLASOPHIEDARK
Systemhersteller	System manufacturer
Systemmodell	System Product Name
Systemtyp	x64-basierter PC
Prozessor	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+, 3000 MHz, 2 Kern(e), 2 logische(r) Prozessor(en)
BIOS-Version/-Datum	Phoenix Technologies, LTD ASUS M2A-VM ACPI BIOS Revision 1501, 26.10.2007
SMBIOS-Version	2.4
Windows-Verzeichnis	C:\Windows
Systemverzeichnis	C:\Windows\system32
Startgerät	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Gebietsschema	Deutschland
Hardwareabstraktionsebene	Version = "6.1.7601.17514"
Benutzername	BellasophieDark\BellasophieDarkcelon
Zeitzone	Mitteleuropäische Zeit
Installierter physikalischer Speicher (RAM)	2,00 GB
Gesamter realer Speicher	1,87 GB
Verfügbarer realer Speicher	623 MB
Gesamter virtueller Speicher	3,75 GB
Verfügbarer virtueller Speicher	1,90 GB
Größe der Auslagerungsdatei	1,87 GB
Auslagerungsdatei	C:\pagefile.sys


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

